# My 97 Maxima won't turn over



## twiztid (Aug 9, 2010)

So I got this car about a week back. The car is CLEAN and everything works. Gear shifts properly, doesn't rattle, the car is in good condition.

About 3 days ago when I went to turn on the car I got NOTHING (like it hestitated) and then started right up.
But now when I start it up (almost everytime... I'd say 9 out of 10 times) it takes a little bit to turn over.

Whereas it would normally take a second for the car to turn over, this is taking about 3-7 to turn over.

Part of me thinks it's the starter (please keep in mind, my knowledge of cars is very basic!)

I read somewhere that lightly tapping it with a rubber mallet would help, for a short period of time. (I can't fix it until next Friday but I work FT and go to school so I need the car)
But I also read that people only do that once the car stops working. Can I do that now to kind of, help it, so it will run me for another week?

Or what could it be?
I'm sorry, I'm totally clueless. Thanks!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as the battery is fully charged and the cable ends are clean and tight, then the problem could well be a failing starter.


----------



## twiztid (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, that's what I was assuming. Is there anything I can do to make it last for another week?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the engine won't turn over, tap the starter with a hammer. If that doesn't work, then pray.


----------



## twiztid (Aug 9, 2010)

rogoman said:


> If the engine won't turn over, tap the starter with a hammer. If that doesn't work, then pray.


LOL!

But can I hit it with a hammer before it gets to the point of not turning over? (to kind of help it a little before it gets there) or is that something I do once it doesn't turn over anymore?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What happens to starters when they age is the brushes and commutator segments start wearing unevenly causing possible dead spots; that's why sometimes when the starter appears dead, hitting it with a hammer shakes up the dead spot and the starter works. Also the field windings can start shorting out from age or overheating; when this happens, the starter starts turning slower.

As for you using a hammer, carry one in your car so when the starter appears dead, give the starter a whack!

Time for a new starter; one day your hammer trick won't work anymore.


----------

